# Simple T-slot Covers



## hvontres (Jul 3, 2015)

After getting inspired by oxtool and jkilroy on youtube, I finally got around to making a set of plywood t-slot covers for my mill. I used a piece of 11" prefinished drawer slide plywood from a local hardwood dealer (about $8) and cut off two pieces. After that, I traced the outside of my vise and cut the ends on my band saw. Finally I made some 5/8" delrin blocks that I screwed to the bottom of the wood. I placed the outside pieces close to the end of the slot so that the covers won't rattle around when in use.


Table before the covers


After covers


Bottom view of cover


Detail of mounting block


Fit around the vise


----------



## brino (Jul 3, 2015)

That's a great idea for protecting the table from damage and making swarf cleanup easier.....I may need to consider something similar.....
-brino


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Jul 3, 2015)

I made some out of rubber floor matt I had, some have use sheet metal.


----------



## aliva (Jul 3, 2015)

I made mine from wood and attached 2 button magnets on the under side that way it prevents them from wandering


----------



## Micke S (Jul 3, 2015)

Great idea with wooden protectors !


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 3, 2015)

Yes more horizontal surface to accumulate stuff!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## hvontres (Jul 3, 2015)

jpfabricator said:


> Yes more horizontal surface to accumulate stuff!
> 
> Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


But at least it's easy to sweep clean  And it was already accumuulating stuff... except it keept falling into the slots


----------



## coffmajt (Jul 3, 2015)

Be careful with your wood covers and any water based coolant. The wood can absorb small amounts of water and in contact with your table, create an environment for surface rust.  I changed to rubber covers because of that -- Jack


----------



## Andre (Jul 3, 2015)

I actually like the open T-slots. Screwdrivers don't roll off and stores chips for later cleanup.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jul 4, 2015)

I made my table covers from scraps of white enameled Masonite, with some scrap wood glued to the underside. Sure, I bandsawed them to fit the vice, no cost involved in them, when they get beat up, I've got more Masonite and scrap wood.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 4, 2015)

When they fill with chips, no more can get in, right? So what's the problem?  You know I just had to add that one.

 "Billy G"


----------



## hvontres (Jul 4, 2015)

Bill Gruby said:


> When they fill with chips, no more can get in, right? So what's the problem?  You know I just had to add that one.
> 
> "Billy G"


Man, I wish I had thought of that, would have saved some work.


----------



## Bill C. (Jul 6, 2015)

I have used shop towels to cover the table when machining cast iron.  Usually use a slot cleaner made out of 16 gage sheet metal.  I like the what the others have posted.  Nice job folks.


----------



## Guv (Jul 11, 2015)

Great idea I am also tired of cleaning those slots,what about a raised section along the front and back of the x axis and just keeping the ends open for cleaning. It might stop the swarf from falling on the floor.


----------



## hvontres (Jul 11, 2015)

Guv said:


> Great idea I am also tired of cleaning those slots,what about a raised section along the front and back of the x axis and just keeping the ends open for cleaning. It might stop the swarf from falling on the floor.


That sounds like a good improvement. The front and back edges should also help keep those screwdrivers and other round tools from rolling off so easy


----------



## Fabrickator (Jul 13, 2015)

I just let the slots fill and they're easy to vacuum up.  I've found that chip control is just that.  Whatever works for you and your situation.  For me, I usually vacuum the table when I change set-ups.  Most of the time I blow lighter, smaller chips to the back wall (out of sight, out of mind) and then vacuum the wall/floor once the project is complete.

I made a handy plex chip guard for my mill vise that works great, but I haven't adapted it to fit anything else yet.


----------



## rcaffin (Jul 15, 2015)

> Be careful with your wood covers and any water based coolant. The wood can absorb small amounts of water and in contact with your table, create an environment for surface rust.


Soak the wood or ply with old machine oil before using it. Beats even sheet rubber.
Works well on surface tables too.

Cheers
Roger


----------



## AR1911 (Jul 17, 2015)

I like it. I have been using plastic covers about 3/6" thick, but hot chips melt into them and stick. 
As for the rear curb, that would also give you a surface to mount a flexible way cover. That is something I have been thinking about also.
I do like covering the table. Mine is in mint shape after 36 years, and I aim to keep it that way.


----------



## Gabby (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi all, Many moons ago when I got my mill, I made a fairly standard T slot cleaner and found it successful then I added a magnet to it which made an awesome difference as then I didn't have to sweep the crumbs up,(well it works fine on steel based metals) I would move it through the slot then empty it in the bin by removing the magnet off the steel cleaner and just like magic, the swarf drops into the bin.
Cheers Graham


----------



## ML_Woy (Jul 19, 2015)

hvontres said:


> After getting inspired by oxtool and jkilroy on youtube, I finally got around to making a set of plywood t-slot covers for my mill. I used a piece of 11" prefinished drawer slide plywood from a local hardwood dealer (about $8) and cut off two pieces. After that, I traced the outside of my vise and cut the ends on my band saw. Finally I made some 5/8" delrin blocks that I screwed to the bottom of the wood. I placed the outside pieces close to the end of the slot so that the covers won't rattle around when in use.
> View attachment 106703
> 
> Table before the covers
> ...


What a GREAT IDEA!!!, Time to head out to the shop and take the cover off of the table saw!


----------

